

Tell HN: Ubuntu users need faster Chrome updates - willvarfar

So I'm using the Chromium browser package on Ubuntu.<p>And today there was a routine update; its pretty nice and confidence building that you get a constant stream of package updates on Ubuntu...<p>I glanced at the package list; chromium browser was it.  And so I glanced at the the details.  Top of the fixes list was revoking the diginator certificates!  And a long list of classic buffer and use-after-free and cross-domain issues.<p>All presumably pushed out to Windows and Mac users weeks and weeks ago.
======
jolan
I use Google's repository/Chrome and have no problems.

    
    
        $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
        deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
        $ dpkg --get-selections |grep chrome
        google-chrome-unstable                          install

------
martey
Your title is a tiny bit misleading.

Google provides up-to-date repositories for a variety of Linux distributions
if you are using Google Chrome: [http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-
channel#TOC-Lin...](http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel#TOC-
Linux)

Your issue, however, is with the open source Chromium package provided by
Ubuntu. This package is in the "universe" repository, which is "not officially
supported".

~~~
willvarfar
I was rather hoping that any profile given to this entry will get the
attention of coders at ubuntu and google who browse HN and they will be
motivated to fix this.

The idea that end-users of Ubuntu have to install special repos with labels
like 'unstable' in order to be safe when Windows and Mac users get stable yet
safe releases weeks ahead means normal, usual, average Ubuntu users are less
safe than other platforms. Ick.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I'm not sure you're following his point. Chrom _ium_ for Ubuntu isn't really a
Ubuntu/Canonical or Google project.

If you want Google's Chrome, you can have it. You don't need to use an
'unstable', beta or dev repo to get it (though you have that choice if you
want more up-to-date features). And (I assume) it gets updated in sync with
Windows and Mac.

------
gcb
I use Debian and I welcome that.

the slower I get those fixes means the longer they were reviewed by the fine
package maintainers. Not to mention that when a privacy invading feature is
included, the fine maintainers set it to sane defaults, not big brother
defaults like the google-chrome.

I'm using debian stable on the computer with my personal data for a reason.

...It always scare me that people have google and _gasp_ skype repositories on
their boxes.

~~~
willvarfar
You mean you _want_ to have a browser with a long laundry list of known and
possibly exploitable defects? Ick.

~~~
gcb
And also the other way around.

don't want new features that introduce a long list of known and possibly
exploitable defects every 2 hours, as it is with google-chrome.

i rather have them 2 weeks later or so.

